# 68 Center Console options



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

I've been slowly getting the car to a better state than it was originally in and one of the things I am needing is a center console. Keeping the car original isn't high on the list since it's not numbers matching and it's a Lemans. I was wondering what are some good websites to buy a center console for the 68 automatics (turbo 350 trans) or if anyone has tried swapping it for a center console out of something else entirely and it work out well for them? Alternatively has anyone tried just putting a boot over the shifter to hide all of the metal brackets?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have this 69 console available.
Scott 
2o6-4six5-9165


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

That looks good! Out of curiosity, how much does the whole set weigh?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

its put away in a box for safety up on the rack
console weighs about the same as the shifter


----------

